# BI offices in NCR+ remain open with skeleton workforce under stricter GCQ, online appointment mandatory



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

If like me you need to visit the Philippine Bureau of Immigration (PBI) in Manila you'll need to make an online appointment and according to the instructions if you're late you'll turned away so this could be a long trip for some of us, plan accordingly.

To book an appointment there's two spots one of Facebook top of page blue box "Book Now" PBI Official Facebook link and then also the link below the Philippine Bureau of Immigration website a Black Box off to the Left hand side "Online Appointment" PBI Official website

Latest PBI press release download


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Good luck finding an open appointment in August because June and July are all filled. The PBI online appointment website does say to check every day at 12 am for appointment cancellations. 

My ACR Card expires middle of June but I manged to get the last spot on July 13 th, so a month after my ACR card expires, wonder what I'll be dealing with now, extra fees, extra considerations and paper work? I guess I'll keep checking after Midnight to see if I can get an open spot in June.


----------

